# Extractor for MAX of four hives



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

There are a ton of extractors out there, ebay alone seems to have the entire chinese extractor inventory!  Never purchased "cheap" and don't want to start now, however, not planning on selling honey, just for our use and Christmas presents. My hives will be going into winter with very adequate resources if we have a decent year. I've seen youtube videos of the "less expensive" extractors in use on youtube and they seem to work? After much looking, thinking about getting a Lyson four frame tangential extractor, here's a link:

https://www.betterbee.com/extracting/lyson2019n.asp

I posted a similar question in the hardware forum here back in February and, as I recall, Maxant seemed a favorite and "get a bigger one and motorized," was a popular comment. At my age, NOT going to add more hives and get into the honey production business! So, there should be something reliable (parts available), smaller or "hobbyist" size, and not require taking out a mortgage to purchase?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

blue sky, mann-lake and others offer a low price 2 frame plastic one that is actually quite decent, the performance is good.. parts are available on-line if ever needed. [i doubt you will need parts]. i had one and sold it as i grew.


----------



## ProfessorBob (Jun 17, 2015)

exmar said:


> There are a ton of extractors out there, ebay alone seems to have the entire chinese extractor inventory!  Never purchased "cheap" and don't want to start now, however, not planning on selling honey, just for our use and Christmas presents. My hives will be going into winter with very adequate resources if we have a decent year. I've seen youtube videos of the "less expensive" extractors in use on youtube and they seem to work? After much looking, thinking about getting a Lyson four frame tangential extractor, here's a link:
> 
> https://www.betterbee.com/extracting/lyson2019n.asp
> 
> I posted a similar question in the hardware forum here back in February and, as I recall, Maxant seemed a favorite and "get a bigger one and motorized," was a popular comment. At my age, NOT going to add more hives and get into the honey production business! So, there should be something reliable (parts available), smaller or "hobbyist" size, and not require taking out a mortgage to purchase?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was in the same place as you a year ago. Did my research, trying to be cost-conscious, etc... Last summer decided on a 4-frame Maxant hand extractor and used it last September. Very nice unit. They are pricier than most but I am impressed with their construction, workmanship. However, I do not think you'll be disappointed with a Lyson (made in Poland I think right?). My ex-wife has one and when I saw it I thought it was a nice unit too. If you happen to change your mind and go with Maxant, PM the Maxant owner (I can't remember his name but he's on Beesource) and indicate you are a member of Beesource and he may provide a bit of a discount. Just remember on extraction day to include the kids' boyfriends/sons-in-laws/etc.. so you have ample cranking power. Good luck.


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. Just looked at both, surprised at the good reviews and things on the plastic one, but then I think of my new truck and ..... The Maxant is very tempting, however noticed that it wouldn't accept deep frames. Don't usually run deep's other than the brood box, but seems weird to limit it? Both these units have, for me, a common fatal error, both charge an additonsl $49.99 for legs......... OK, it's about getting to a particular price point, etc. but at least the Lyson is a complete unit. I'm reminded of the old joke about a guy going into a car dealership as he'd seen a good price on a vehicle, they sit down to do paperwork, and the salesman says, "Now, will you be wanting tires on that?" The Lyson extractor I mentioned has a note: "Now includes legs." So, maybe I'm not the only crotchety old geezer around. 

Thanks again,

Ev


----------



## rpharr (Dec 24, 2013)

You might look at Pigeon Mountain Trading Co. I've been using one of their two-frame extractors for three years. It has worked great. I usually keep around six honey production hives. They offer free shipping over $100.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

mathesonequip said:


> blue sky, mann-lake and others offer a low price 2 frame plastic one that is actually quite decent, the performance is good.. parts are available on-line if ever needed. [i doubt you will need parts]. i had one and sold it as i grew.


that was several years ago. today you can buy a 2 frame stainless off amazon for half of what they offer the 2 frame plastic for. ($100)

amazon is really putting the squeeze on traditional supplies of equipment.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

schmism said:


> that was several years ago. today you can buy a 2 frame stainless off amazon for half of what they offer the 2 frame plastic for. ($100)
> 
> amazon is really putting the squeeze on traditional supplies of equipment.


that was what i replaced the 2 frame plastic one with.. a 8/4 frame vivo electric with legs, 500 delivered. i think the price has dropped some since. the aisian electric drive is better than the one maxant uses in my opinion.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

I got the Lyson 4 Frame Extractor from Betterbee cost is $279.00 and shipping is included. Have used it several times with no trouble. Very happy with it I believe it is a better product than you can find for the price anywhere else. This extractor is an excellent machine for a beginner beekeeper with a few hives, and should last for many seasons. Unlike many other hand crank extractors, the handle is side mounted for more comfortable cranking.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> So, maybe I'm not the only crotchety old geezer around.


 I checked and you're not. One thing to consider on the extractor size is the "extraction cycle" time, two frames at a time even for 4 hives with 3 supers each takes awhile to go through. How long can geezer legs stand for extraction and/or is short durations over a longer time period an option.


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

mathesonequip said:


> that was what i replaced the 2 frame plastic one with.. a 8/4 frame vivo electric with legs, 500 delivered. i think the price has dropped some since. the aisian electric drive is better than the one maxant uses in my opinion.


I just ordered one of these last night - $395 on amazon now.

The $200+ plastic 2 frames are just ridiculous - the 4/8 non-motorized VIVO is only $235


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

After reading all the responses, thanks!! Chatting with Beek's around here, I ordered one from Amazon. It has good ratings, the only negative one I noticed was from someone who extracted 60 pounds of honey and had issues.  Realistically, I'll probably be extracting abut 20 pounds of honey per year. Saw an interesting video on youtube of someone who only wanted a small amount of honey like we do. He takes a nuc box down to the hive, removes 3-4 frames and replaces with foundtion or drawn comb, extracts those, bottles and is done for now. Does that periodically during the summer and seems like a good way to go-for me. The $395 Vivo electric is tempting, but afraid, for me, that's a "wonderful thing," and my barn is full of wonderful things, going to be a helluva sale when I'm gone. 

https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Ex...d=1495035983&sr=8-11&keywords=Honey+extractor

Thanks again for all the responses,


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

exmar said:


> After reading all the responses, thanks!! Chatting with Beek's around here, I ordered one from Amazon. It has good ratings, the only negative one I noticed was from someone who extracted 60 pounds of honey and had issues.  Realistically, I'll probably be extracting abut 20 pounds of honey per year. Saw an interesting video on youtube of someone who only wanted a small amount of honey like we do. He takes a nuc box down to the hive, removes 3-4 frames and replaces with foundtion or drawn comb, extracts those, bottles and is done for now. Does that periodically during the summer and seems like a good way to go-for me. The $395 Vivo electric is tempting, but afraid, for me, that's a "wonderful thing," and my barn is full of wonderful things, going to be a helluva sale when I'm gone.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Ex...d=1495035983&sr=8-11&keywords=Honey+extractor
> 
> Thanks again for all the responses,


I was debating between the $235 hand crank 4/8 and the $100 2-frame, and leaning towards the 2-frame - they're cheap enough that you can use it for a year or two, sell it for $50, and be fine with that. But my wife came in and said "You're going to buy the motorized one eventually, so just buy it now". She's a terrible enabler.


(She also made some sort of sensible comment about needing to type to make a living, and missing a day of work because of sore arms costing more than the difference)


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

CrazyTalk, don't you hate it when wives have figured out the whole "boys and toys" thing?  My wife is the same way, I had to stick to my decision to NOT become a honey producer and sell it, etc.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

You would bee surprised how many beeks prefer to bolt the extractor to a table top as the bottom ring has 3 tabs with 5/16 holes.


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

Exmar,

Let me share my wife and I's experience with bees. We tried to keep just 10 dedicated honey colonies. We also started using nuc's to overwinter for replacement and strengthening the dedicated honey hives. It has grown beyond our expectations. We had way to much honey to "crush and strain." In my opinion,the two top extractors boiled down to "Maxant and Mann Lake." I have a rebuilt shoulder and hand cranking is not a good choice for me and I don't want to over burden my wife. We ended up purchasing an 18 med or 9 deep motorized unit with variable speed. They are a lot higher price than what you envision right now, However, in the future you could potentially prodece 40 or more frames of honey to be extracted. The radial extractor allows you to spin just once where as the smaller units usually require you to reverse the frames for a second spin. 

Budgeting for the higher end machine might mean that you will sacrifice in other areas. As you weigh the advantages of the "higher end spinner" with the loss of other wants and needs, you will probably be able to decide if it is possible. In the future you may want to get an "out yard' and expand your number of colonies. If you do not continue as bee Keepers the motorized spinner retains a pretty good resale value.

My wife and I are very pleased with the spinner and I am really happy about not having to "hand crank" the thing. I have just shared my thoughts and in no way am I trying to "bully" you into doing what I think is best. I wish you well, LP


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

Not everyone wants to, or will, turn their hobby into a sideline business, and trying to push people into buying several thousand dollars worth of equipment when they only want 20 lbs of honey a year is ridiculous. 

I used to brew beer - I was really good at it. People kept telling me I needed bigger and bigger equipment. I bought bigger equipment that allowed me to brew bigger batches. I don't brew beer anymore. Why? Because it became a pain in the butt. 5 gallon batches were fun - 50 gallon batches were a whole bunch of headache and killed the hobby for me.


----------



## BeeDakota (Oct 9, 2016)

CrazyTalk said:


> I just ordered one of these last night - $395 on amazon now.
> 
> The $200+ plastic 2 frames are just ridiculous - the 4/8 non-motorized VIVO is only $235


can you post a link for the electric one on amazon? Im having a difficult time finding it.


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

BeeDakota said:


> can you post a link for the electric one on amazon? Im having a difficult time finding it.


https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Electri...qid=1495204113&sr=8-1&keywords=vivo+bee-v004e

It does 4 deep frames tangentially or 8 medium/shallow frames radially. It's supposed to be here today, and I've got a dozen or so frames I need to spin (and I need to check the hives for more) - so I can probably update later on how it goes.


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

CrazyTalk said:


> https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Electri...qid=1495204113&sr=8-1&keywords=vivo+bee-v004e
> 
> It does 4 deep frames tangentially or 8 medium/shallow frames radially. It's supposed to be here today, and I've got a dozen or so frames I need to spin (and I need to check the hives for more) - so I can probably update later on how it goes.


Figured I'd update this. 

I've spun out about 30 frames at this point, and have relatively few complaints - build quality is great, the speed control works well, and its pretty much silent. 

Complaints: 

1. I wish the honey valve was a little lower - I hate wasting any honey (It's conical, and pretty low, and it probably couldn't go much lower and still have the valve seat, so I'm not wasting much, but any bugs me). 

2. I wish it was either a half inch wider, or the lids/center brace were a tad narrower. Medium frames aren't as easy to get in/out as I'd like - have to tilt them just a touch - which isn't a big deal. 

Beyond that, it's way nicer than I thought it would be.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Do the leg bolts go through the wall on the Vivo?

I hope you loaded the radial frames correctly, not like the video on Amazon.:no:


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

texanbelchers said:


> Do the leg bolts go through the wall on the Vivo?
> 
> I hope you loaded the radial frames correctly, not like the video on Amazon.:no:


They don't go through - there's an external threaded socket/nut that is held captive by a piece welded over it. 

Speaking of the amazon page, they've changed the basket design significantly - which alleviates the problem with frames possibly falling over, but makes it harder to get your arms in :


----------



## BeeDakota (Oct 9, 2016)

CrazyTalk said:


> https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Electri...qid=1495204113&sr=8-1&keywords=vivo+bee-v004e
> 
> It does 4 deep frames tangentially or 8 medium/shallow frames radially. It's supposed to be here today, and I've got a dozen or so frames I need to spin (and I need to check the hives for more) - so I can probably update later on how it goes.


So how'd the vivo work out for you CT?

Anyone know where it can be purchased right now? It has become unavailable on Amazon now.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

https://vivo-us.com/products/bee-v004e


----------



## BeeDakota (Oct 9, 2016)

aunt betty said:


> https://vivo-us.com/products/bee-v004e


You cant buy it from that site the best I can see.


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

BeeDakota said:


> So how'd the vivo work out for you CT?
> 
> Anyone know where it can be purchased right now? It has become unavailable on Amazon now.


I emailed VIVO last week because they've been out of stock a bit - and they said August 9th.


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

For 4 hives, best option is probably to rent one. 

You have two clubs that are relatively close to you. They may have a club extractor or you can find someone in the club who rents out theirs.

http://www.browncountybeekeepersassociation.org/
http://www.athensbeekeepers.org/


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

I upgraded to this one a couple of month ago and am very pleased with it. We had five hive to extract this year and extracted most the end of June and last three suppers two weeks ago. Each time was so quick and easy. Hardest thing was final clean up due to the way the racks are made. Just tilled to get all but about 1/3 a pound of honey and rinsed out. Let bees clean most things but not my extractor so after washing I have to push a towel to the bottom with an old broom handle to get the last of the water out. You just can not reach the bottom with the racks in this extractor. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/VIVO-New-...004E/155944869


I ordered the Vivo extractor on Tuesday, May 30th via the Wal-Mart website, did that so I could add on their extended warranty, and received the extractor Friday, June 2nd. So customer service regarding shipping was outstanding. The extractor was double boxed, heavily packed and was in perfect condition – but that is how a new product should arrive so no extra points there. All accessories; legs, lids, instruction, screws, nuts and bolts were included, packaged and ready to use.

Completed installation of legs and cover was made in about 30 minutes and the only tools needed were a Phillips screwdriver and a 5/8” wrench. Plugged the extractor in and it worked as it should, the motor is quite, smooth, and ran well at all speeds. Cleaned the machine and had 4 frames ready to try in the extractor which spun flawless. The barrel or drum is heavy, smooth, and should last for years. 

The one Con I found was trying to attach the honey gate. I have small arms and was able to reach wayyyyyyy down with the “nut” while my Dad screwed in the gate. Not sure someone could hold the nut in place and reach down to screw in the gate at the same time. Also if your arms were very large you would have to remove the frame, motor, and cage in order to attach the honey gate to the drum. Other Pros and upgrades with the extractor are that the legs are longer and have been beefed-up and will allow a five gallon bucket to be placed under the honey gate. Also there have now been braces added to the inside of the drum so that the frames will not fall or slide once placed in the cage


----------



## BeeDakota (Oct 9, 2016)

CrazyTalk said:


> I emailed VIVO last week because they've been out of stock a bit - and they said August 9th.


Awesome, good to know.


----------



## BeeDakota (Oct 9, 2016)

Groundhwg said:


> I upgraded to this one a couple of month ago and am very pleased with it. We had five hive to extract this year and extracted most the end of June and last three suppers two weeks ago. Each time was so quick and easy. Hardest thing was final clean up due to the way the racks are made. Just tilled to get all but about 1/3 a pound of honey and rinsed out. Let bees clean most things but not my extractor so after washing I have to push a towel to the bottom with an old broom handle to get the last of the water out. You just can not reach the bottom with the racks in this extractor.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/VIVO-New-...004E/155944869
> 
> ...




Have you extracted with it yet? How'd it work for you? All the reviews seem to be pretty favorable.


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

Groundhwg said:


> The one Con I found was trying to attach the honey gate. I have small arms and was able to reach wayyyyyyy down with the “nut” while my Dad screwed in the gate. Not sure someone could hold the nut in place and reach down to screw in the gate at the same time. Also if your arms were very large you would have to remove the frame, motor, and cage in order to attach the honey gate to the drum. Other Pros and upgrades with the extractor are that the legs are longer and have been beefed-up and will allow a five gallon bucket to be placed under the honey gate. Also there have now been braces added to the inside of the drum so that the frames will not fall or slide once placed in the cage


I think that's my biggest complaint - the tub is pretty tall, and there's no real good way to reach the bottom of it without taking the whole thing apart. I've got a pair of tongs I use when I drop things in it (or pieces of comb break off - foundationless), but its a pain. 

It also seems a little strange that the v-004 comes with a stainless steel honey gate, and the $150 more expensive v-004e comes with a plastic one. Not a big deal, but irksome.


----------



## 220 (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm heading into my second year, last year I crushed and strained about 10kg in 2 goes and decided any extractor had to be easier.
I am thinking I may eventually expand to 50 hives but still learning my way and may or may not go down the sideliner path. If I do then a larger electric would make sense but for now I purchased a cheap hand crank chinese 3 frame. Was looking at the plastic 2 frame that were around $Aus150 but at the end of last season specials on the stainless 3 frame had them under $Aus150 delivered. 
At that money I thought I cant go wrong, if I go down the sideliner path then the hand crank will still make a nice prop for a stall at farmers markets etc and with another season or 2 behind me I will be better placed to make a decision on where I want to head with my beekeeping.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

BeeDakota said:


> Have you extracted with it yet? How'd it work for you? All the reviews seem to be pretty favorable.


First plus over the 4 frame manual was it is radial verses tangential so of course much faster just by design then add that it hold 8 frames and our first extractor held 4 frames. Easy to operate, very quiet motor even at the highest speed and does not seem to build any heat. By the time I can remove capping from second 8 frames the batch spinning is done or close to it. Have not timed it but about 10 minutes at low then slowly increasing speed to about ¾ of max and the frames are clean.

Second is that the inside cage sit high enough above the spun honey that you can extract 4 gallons plus before opening the gate. I mounted mine to a ½ inch piece of plywood which is 20 X 30 inches. Purchased a small dolly and just lift and place extractor on the dolly. When starting at low speed then increasing until the extractor starts to “shake a bit” then backing off just a bit then after a couple of minutes increase again. Would say 1/4 speed for 2 minutes, then ½ of max speed for 5 or 6 minutes and ending at ¾ of max speed for a couple of minutes.

Using the dolly allows the extractor to “give” enough that it does not dance or need 2 fellows to hold it down like out old one did when turning at high speed. It just seems to vibrate with more “give” up and down than trying to walk across the floor. Third feature I like is the couture of the bottom and placement of the honey gate. Just opening the gate will remove most of the honey then I place a short piece of 2x4 on end (raising the side close to 4 inches) gets all but about 1/3 to ½ a gallon. Then remove the 5 gallon bucket and tilt the extractor way over draining into a shallow pan allows all but less than ½ a pound on honey to be removed. That I just wash out when cleaning the machine.

Knowing what I know now I would buy the same extractor again if I was shopping and would recommend to a close friend if I knew someone who needed one. For our 7 hives it will make easy work of extracting honey. We have extracted 3 times this year and each time doing 3 or 4 eight frames suppers in less than 2 hours from start to end.

I bought mine through Wal-Mart. You can go to their website, ask for honey extractors, and find it listed from several places. Used the Wal-Mart site so I could receive free shipping and also purchased the extended warranty so mine is covered for 3 years by paying only $33.00 dollars “insurance”.


----------



## BeeDakota (Oct 9, 2016)

This is back in stock on Amazon today. Just ordered mine!

Can't wait to actually have some Honey!


----------



## BeeDakota (Oct 9, 2016)

Groundhwg said:


> First plus over the 4 frame manual was it is radial verses tangential so of course much faster just by design then add that it hold 8 frames and our first extractor held 4 frames. Easy to operate, very quiet motor even at the highest speed and does not seem to build any heat. By the time I can remove capping from second 8 frames the batch spinning is done or close to it. Have not timed it but about 10 minutes at low then slowly increasing speed to about ¾ of max and the frames are clean.
> 
> Second is that the inside cage sit high enough above the spun honey that you can extract 4 gallons plus before opening the gate. I mounted mine to a ½ inch piece of plywood which is 20 X 30 inches. Purchased a small dolly and just lift and place extractor on the dolly. When starting at low speed then increasing until the extractor starts to “shake a bit” then backing off just a bit then after a couple of minutes increase again. Would say 1/4 speed for 2 minutes, then ½ of max speed for 5 or 6 minutes and ending at ¾ of max speed for a couple of minutes.
> 
> ...


Excellent review, thank you. 

Got mine on the way.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2018)

Honey weighs a little under 12 pounds a gallon. I run two hives and got a little over 6 gallons bottled both times I robbed the bees this year. It does not take much to get 20 pounds of honey from a healthy hive.


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

I have 7 colonies and I bought this one this year. Vivo $269 delivered electric 4/8 frame extractor from Amazon. This reviews very well. The Hive Jive Podcast mentions this one by name. As odd as it sounds I wanted one I could carry for personal use that's not too heavy. After doing my first harvest being able to move it myself is a big deal. Also cut cardboard to bolt it to, then put furniture movers underneath to take out the shimmy. This is a common hack. 
https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Stainle...+extractor+8+frame+vivo&qid=1603910461&sr=8-1


----------

